# Lathe Flat belt?



## DLH (Nov 14, 2014)

The 1" wide flat belt on my OLD South Bend 9" B  broke?  Is there a place on line that I can order one pre set up with the metal lacing installed?


Thanks


----------



## fixit (Nov 15, 2014)

DLH said:


> The 1" wide flat belt on my OLD South Bend 9" B  broke?  Is there a place on line that I can order one pre set up with the metal lacing installed?
> 
> 
> Thanks




http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/


John Knox great guy !


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Dlh.  Just a little friendly advise.  Nows a good time to invest in the Clipper "crimper" they do appear on ebay time to time. Think I paid about
10 bucks for one the type that clamps in the vise.  The lacing is available. Clipper has a website.  Also Graingers carries lacing and belting.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 15, 2014)

I got all my flat belts from Al Bino. Yes, that's his real name. Here's his web site.
http://www.flatdrivebelts-anysize.com/

If you're not interested in originality, go with the 'link belt'. Got mine used off ebay for a few dollars. I run it inverted with the "V" facing out. They are universal, no need to remove the spindle to install and virtually indestructible.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCU-Link-S...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35de4fd6ac


----------



## DLH (Nov 15, 2014)

GK1918

    What does Granger call those clips,  and what would the machine be called on EBAY?


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 16, 2014)

DLH said:


> GK1918
> 
> What does Granger call those clips,  and what would the machine be called on EBAY?



    Just search for "Clipper belt lacer"   maybe belt lacer machine.......this clips are called belt lacing.
    slight little problem is you have to know the lacing clip size.   And then if you have some spare
    time I simply bought a belt (the one on your pants) at wally world and straighten my old clips and
    crimped them with plyiers and did the final crimp on the vise, and just used a cotter pin. I'll do
    some checking for you, I have a clip chart tucked away somewhere.
sam


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 16, 2014)

I did some checking just now 1st there is right now  on ebay the whole lace kit  30 bucks on ebay.
2nd   Google search for  "training manual Clipper light duty belt fastners"  good info there.
another company Flexco 

sam


----------



## GarageGuy (Nov 16, 2014)

The Farm & Fleet store near me carries the belt lacing, but not the crimping tool.  I was going to try to get a lacing tool, but the prices were a *lot* higher than the $10 mentioned above, and there wasn't much available at the time on eBay.  

When I was a teenager, I used to work at a hardware store, and lacing belts was one of the services the store offered.  That was farm country, of course.  It really isn't hard to lace belts yourself if you have the tool.  Hopefully someday I'll stumble onto one at an auction.  If I'm lucky, no one will know what it is.

Anyway, I decided to pull the spindle and use an automotive style serpentine belt on my lathe.  I like it a lot, and would do it again.

GG


----------



## fixit (Nov 16, 2014)

John Knox is a SUPER guy. He loves to talk and knows his belts. I restored a 10" LOGAN for a friend & needed a belt. Called John, the told me about the lathe & belt size gave me a price, I think it was $20 +/-.
He then sent the belt "when you get it try it out if you like it send me a check, no credit cards". The belt came with the lacing installed two pins, instructions on care & installation along with his address to sent the check. JUST A SUPER GUY! He makes me wish I needed more belts.

fixit


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 16, 2014)

Try Tandy leather they have 1" belt 
You do need to hang the belt with 20 lb weigh for at less a week it will grow 1"

Dave[

QUOTE=DLH;245654]The 1" wide flat belt on my OLD South Bend 9" B  broke?  Is there a place on line that I can order one pre set up with the metal lacing installed?


Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 16, 2014)

Smithdoor said:


> Try Tandy leather they have 1" belt
> You do need to hang the belt with 20 lb weigh for at less a week it will grow 1"
> 
> Dave[
> ...


[/QUOTE]


tip of the week always release belt tention after use   .....


----------



## merkelerk (Nov 16, 2014)

I've tried many different materials for belts with good results from most.
The easiest I have found is to go to the auto parts store and buy the cheapest automobile serpentine belt they have (provided it's long enough).
I cut the belt to length and use copper wire to make staples or laces. With the grooves of the serpentine belt facing in towards the pulley, the laces never make contact with the pulley.
Works great and I don't have to take apart the headstock.


----------



## herbet999 (Nov 17, 2014)

merkelerk said:


> I've tried many different materials for belts with good results from most.
> The easiest I have found is to go to the auto parts store and buy the cheapest automobile serpentine belt they have (provided it's long enough).
> I cut the belt to length and use copper wire to make staples or laces. With the grooves of the serpentine belt facing in towards the pulley, the laces never make contact with the pulley.
> Works great and I don't have to take apart the headstock.



clever. I may have to try this.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 17, 2014)

I can tell why no books have this information on leather belts. But after have take to very old machinists and belt suppliers  about 40 year's ago that use flat belt this will give the most power from the belt by hanging first. I have use it and found it does work also says on the pulley. 
Yes I also release belt tention after use  
For gluing I use * Barge cement *for leather shoes

Dave


tip of the week always release belt tention after use   .....[/QUOTE]


----------



## DLH (Nov 17, 2014)

I LOVE the Automotive belt Idea!!!!   Will be trying it soon!

Thanks:thumbzup3:


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 17, 2014)

DLH said:


> I LOVE the Automotive belt Idea!!!!   Will be trying it soon!
> 
> Thanks:thumbzup3:




You could do what my dad did almost 50 years ago.  He pulled the 3-step cone sheaves, took them to work and machined Poly-Grooves on the sheaves for a J-section poly groove belt.

The belt has been changed three times over the years.  It's about time to change out the belt again!  

You never have to worry about the belt slipping off.  It won't!  in fact, you can stall the 1/4 HP motor on the lathe if your not careful!


----------



## bobl (Mar 6, 2015)

go to auto wrecker & get the belts for free especially if they are broken. you can cut with an exacto knife after putting round the pulleys overlap & mark take off & put over a 2x4 & cut a vee right through the 2 pieces then put back on the lathe over saran wrap & use 404 locktite adhesive working from the point gradually. i have done this on my heavy 10 & has stood up well for at least 4-5 years no problems
good luck


----------



## McRuff (Mar 21, 2015)

If you have a horizontal drive, just knock the spindles out and use the serpentine belt without lacing. I installed my serpentine belt around 10 years ago. No splicing, no slippage and runs dead quiet


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 21, 2015)

I started a thread on flat belt lacing a couple of months ago. Lots of good info there as well:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/flat-belt-lacing-woe.32235/#post-273356


----------



## Ben Nevis (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought a belt from Validusgroup on ebay. They will cut it to the length you need and install the clips.

Search for 9" South Bend replacement drive belt.


----------



## fixit (Mar 22, 2015)

fixit said:


> http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/
> 
> 
> John Knox great guy !





WE TOTALLY AGREE
fixit


----------

